# Would you like to put together a message book to send to Anonimo Spa?



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

I had this idea before all the messages were lost in May and it seemed that many were interested in contributing photos of their watches and a personal message to Anonimo SpA. The format would be in PDF and then I'd get the book printed up to send off to Anonimo. I would also, e-mail a PDF file of the completed book to all the contributors.


----------



## Mark Borella (Feb 27, 2006)

Great idea. 

Also perhaps we could collect some of the questions of the users here to anonimo spa and wishes of information. 

I noted Anonimo has made a special gallery for each model on their website. This is great news and something theres has been missed a lot in the past. Thanks Anonimo


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

That is more than possible, Mark. Provided that enough people vote to do the message book (atleast 10 would be nice), then they can include questions in their submitted page with photos, so Anonimo SpA can answer them.


----------



## HowardKuo (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Stala, good idea! Before we put that together, did we ever hear what Anonimo thought about the images/photomontages that were developed last Fall? Also, did we ever get any of the prizes sent out?


----------



## Stala (Feb 11, 2006)

I sent all the prizes out but 2 of the pads returned to me and I have to repackage them and send them back out. Don't know why that is. I'll e-mail or PM you when I do that. As one was not returned, I have hunted down a replacement for that winner.



HowardKuo said:


> Hi Stala, good idea! Before we put that together, did we ever hear what Anonimo thought about the images/photomontages that were developed last Fall? Also, did we ever get any of the prizes sent out?


----------



## seanuk (Feb 11, 2006)

Stala said:


> I sent all the prizes out but 2 of the pads returned to me and I have to repackage them and send them back out. Don't know why that is. I'll e-mail or PM you when I do that. As one was not returned, I have hunted down a replacement for that winner.


stala speaks the truth i got mine as promissed
with a little note from our top moderator
please note the changes tothe postal charging system in the uk ref the pads.|>


----------



## Revenant mark II (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Stala,
Nice to see you back again, hope things are ok. As for the message book i would be up for that. I also received my desk pad, it has pride of place on my dressing table with my other watches on it .
I am off to Abu Dhabi (united arab emirates) for a week and plan to drive along the coast to Dubai, there is an Anonimo dealer there so i might treat myself to a new strap. I dont think the wife will let me get another watch though.:-( 
Regards REV M II.


----------



## Nanagno (Feb 14, 2006)

Count me in as well as old Anonimo friend!


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Who's Stala?


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

> Who's Stala?


Well, as i understand it he was the "moderator" ofthis forum.Noone has heard from him for a while but it appears he had good contacts at Anonimo. Perhaps someone would care to drop him a line and ask if he would pass on the contact to someone here and we could maybe finish this project?
For what i'ts worth and this is my opinion only, we do not need a moderator on the forum. We are all capable generally honourable people with a common goal. "Rules" or someones interpretation of a set of rules are burdensome at best. Better to just get on with it really/
Just my opinion.


----------



## GregVDS (Nov 28, 2007)

I dare not ask, but it seems indeed Stala is here no more. Sad, for the guy seemed to know quite some things about Anonimo

Greg


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

Folks,
I think I can send the book to Anonimo Spa. But I do not know how to put the pieces together, so if someone does the difficult job, I will do the easy one.

Just let me know.
Massi


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

Firenze said:


> Folks,
> I think I can send the book to Anonimo Spa. But I do not know how to put the pieces together, so if someone does the difficult job, I will do the easy one.
> 
> Just let me know.
> Massi


I can do it no probs but we need to organise the content.


----------



## Firenze (Oct 29, 2007)

tekkno said:


> I can do it no probs but we need to organise the content.


Great!
In 2008 Anonimo celebrates their 10th anniversary (company created in 1997 but first watches sold in 1998). This is the perfect time to make such a book.

Anyone has an idea about the original plan?
Massi


----------



## JCJM (May 2, 2006)

Hmmm...

dont want to piss on your parade but do you think they care or are interested? 

I did once (IMHO of course) a pretty good review of the Militare 2004, it´s downfalls and strengths, and was spoken by some well known WIS to send it to Anonimo so that they could comment it; if not in public, at least to me as a customer and potential purchaser of other Anonimo watches. 

Did not heard of them, so sent it again. Did not sent it for the third time as I got the message:roll:

As good as they products are, their customer service is lacking <|

And, it´s not just me that says so, a couple of people who I know well have contacted Anonimo Spa for reasons of like where to acquire new straps and so on with no response whatsoever :roll:

Anyways, no company is perfect like no person neither. And I do like ´em, even if their customer service is not on par with their watches. - Better that way than vice versa, I guess.


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

I would very much like to see the review. Having said that, you are quite right. Their customer service is not a strong point. However, they DO have some great AD's here and a terriffic representative/importer so one of the points i would like to raise is just this. You don't for one second imagine that we are just going to send it to Anonimo? I have started compiling a list here of all of the AD's email addresses and i was going to copy them in on the submission. If for no other reason than to show them that there is a good following out here. I would be grateful if you would put together a few sentences about this as i would try to incorporate it too. I don't expect it to be all gushing praise, if you don't highlight a companys weaknesses they will never be rectified!


----------



## JCJM (May 2, 2006)

tekkno said:


> 1) I would very much like to see the review.
> 2) You don't for one second imagine that we are just going to send it to Anonimo?
> 3) I would be grateful if you would put together a few sentences about this as i would try to incorporate it too. I don't expect it to be all gushing praise, if you don't highlight a companys weaknesses they will never be rectified!


Hi,

thanks

My answers:

1) http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32979
2) well, it doesnt really make much a difference, does it b-) 
3) easy: put spring-bars back and fix lower strap attachment

:thanks


----------



## tekkno (Jul 11, 2007)

> 2) well, it doesnt really make much a difference, does it b-)


Jussi, trust me. It makes ALL of the difference in the world. 
Thanks for the above.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Correction, Stala is a she, not a he. She suffered from family issues and has chosen not to be around here no more. Sad but true, because she was devoted and a pleasure to work with. I hope and trust she is well.

As for the book, don't get me wrong, but with Stala not being around here anymore, I think it makes no sense. Besides when Francesca (wife of the owner) left the Anonimo company to help and support her mother, we lost a good and very friendly friend and source.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

JCJM said:


> Hi,
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...


great review
much appreciated by a newbie


----------



## scaxuk (Jan 1, 2009)

I am new but I think is a great idea to have a feedback, I have promised myself that I will put a review on my website but due to lots of work previous commitments I am really struggling.... However I have recently bought a DZ San Marco and I cannot take it off anymore..... These watches have character I told Federico on my visit in Florence on the 29th December '08


----------

